# Right Place and Ready!



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Yesterday and today I took my jet ski along the shorelines of Poquoson close to where I live. I was in the right place and ready! I managed some decent shots that I thought I would share. There were over fifty Osprey diving and getting Shad right next to me, really cool to see! The Flounder was in my minnow pot.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Awesome shots! Really like the shot with the osprey in the diving position. That bird is laser focused on its prey


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks! Here are couple more from yesterday.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Great shots. Thanks


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that Shad was not singing the "I believe I can fly" song as he was being lifted out of the water.


----------



## bogeyman71 (Dec 12, 2013)

Brian, what kind of camera do you use. You always have great pictures.


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks, I have a Nikon D3100 and was using a 55-300mm lens.


----------



## bogeyman71 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response and keep the pics coming. Its great to see them when your stuck 400 miles inland.


----------



## Banus (Apr 21, 2004)

I have been away from this site for a while. Great to see your pictures again. Nice work!


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

I love the #9 shot because of the look on that fish's face. Do ya think he knows what's about to happen. I think so.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

so awesome!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Niiiice...again


----------

